# "basic" bay boat



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hoping and planning to get back into a boat this year. Since I am in Dallas, looking at a 21-22' Bay Boat that I can take the kids out around here plus use on the bays and nearshore. I work a lot in Houston and New Orleans and typically drive, so I certainly have time to use it and normally go to Pensacola a few weeks a year.

I don't need something that hasall the fancy GelCoat on the inside, just the sealed fiberglass floor and gunwales is fine. Would like a decent leaning post and a few jump seats and ability for trolling motor and that is about it. I fished with Matt McCloud a few years back and his boat was something close to what I am looking for, just don't remember what kind it was.

Any suggesstions on manufacturers to look at? Trying to keep costs down, but not buy too old of a bay boat. After 4 used boats, tired of buying other people's problems!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Might want to check out Key Largo Boats. They are pretty basic and have several options in that size range. We had a 18' center console from them and it was a great boat. I think ours came with a livewell (Small) and a coolerseat that was it as far as options went.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Go online and look at "Carolina Skiff ". They have variety of hulls and boats that would fit your needs w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

matts boat is a VIP bay stealth. the company is no longer in business, might beable to find a used one around somewhere though


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out the Kenner VX series. Kenner stopped production of the VX in 2008, but Mako still uses the the hull in one of their models. I have the VX21 does great for all you mentioned and is lighter than simular boats with liners and the compartments. 

Example

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-KENNER-19-VX-TUNNEL-96243512


----------

